# Maltese (Grayson KY)



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Maltese


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope he finds a great home  I am glad she was honest when telling about this baby. He just needs the right home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at that funny face he's making,he must not like his picture taken. He looks adorable.I hope he finds a good home quickly. Must be more to it than grooming,it's not like they have to be groomed a lot..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at that picture of him on the pillow fast asleep! I'll bet the children are going to be sad.............


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I bet too,made me sad seeign him. I'd take him in a red hot minute if we didn't have 5 already,plus Al would kill me. Al says I can take in fosters once we move. with the house for sale ,he doesn't want too many dogs. You can't tell by the smell we have so many,our realtor was surprised when he dropped by one day after we got the 2 rehomers. 
I asked him not to tell prospective buyers,they migth freak out. It's not like we wouldn't super scrub abd clean before we moved,we always do that before we move.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That just makes me so sad. I really hope he finds a good home, he seems like such a cute character!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He looks very thin. I hope they've had the vet check him out so there are no surprises for the new owner.


----------

